# Melees für Flex-Stammgruppe gesucht



## ex4mo (8. Mai 2014)

Heyho,

*Wir suchen derzeit noch Melees für unseren ersten Flex-Run heute um 20:00 Uhr.*

Hintergrundinformationen entnehmt Ihr unserem Thread im Gildenforum. 

Kontakt: Examo#2579 oder uprise-wow.eu.

Danke!


----------

